# Tip Trimming



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anybody know if there is a formula for tip trimming PX graphite shafts by x" to make it y stiffer?

As an example, if I buy a 5.5 shaft but want it to play 6.0 in a driver, can I tip trim it (instead of cutting the butt end to the desired length) a certain amount to give me the extra 0.5 stiffer flex?

Thanks.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 10, 2014)

I didn't think butt trimming had any effect on flex?

Tip trimming may, but I have no idea as to the formula. 

Does the Project X website have a trimming guide?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 10, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I didn't think butt trimming had any effect on flex?

Tip trimming may, but I have no idea as to the formula. 

Does the Project X website have a trimming guide?
		
Click to expand...

Tip trimming can certainly alter flex. As you posted, butt trimming has miniscule effect on flex.

There'll be a trimming guide, but only to suit the different heads (Driver, 3W, 4/5W etc) at the stated flex. Best place for that sort of info is a 'proper' fitter. It won't quite act the same as the genuine article though, say tipping a 5.5 to 6.0 (which might be quite a task), as the shaft design is more than just the tip, but the feel will be a little stronger.

I'm thinking of doing the same thing with a RUL that is just a bit soft feeling, but am concerned that the 'hinge', that is a touch soft for my liking, won't actually be affected.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2014)

I found info on trimming uncut shafts for fairway woods, which is 0.5" for 3 wood and 1" for 5 wood, then butt trim to desired length.

It just made me think it might be possible to work it the other way round too.

Putting it another way, if I bought a shaft and didn't tip trim before I put in in a 3 wood, I'm wondering how much softer it would play.

There may or may not be a shaft on ebay that I might like to try in a fairway wood, but it's definitely too stiff for me as it is.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 10, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I found info on trimming uncut shafts for fairway woods, which is 0.5" for 3 wood and 1" for 5 wood, then butt trim to desired length.

It just made me think it might be possible to work it the other way round too.

Putting it another way, if I bought a shaft and didn't tip trim before I put in in a 3 wood, I'm wondering how much softer it would play.

There may or may not be a shaft on ebay that I might like to try in a fairway wood, but it's definitely too stiff for me as it is. 

Click to expand...

I had that happen with a virgin Code 8 that I got someone to do fit into a 3W! Supposedly stiff, but without tipping it was between R and S - which turned out to be absolutely spot on for me! Had that club in the bag for 7 years - until my Pro mate caved the face in! 

But of a shaft is 'too stiff' for you now, tipping is only going to make it stiffer!


----------



## Region3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			But of a shaft is 'too stiff' for you now, tipping is only going to make it stiffer!
		
Click to expand...

I'm thinking about it the other way round.

If you are supposed to tip it to retain the correct flex in a 3 wood length, I'm thinking it must make it softer if you don't tip trim it, and trim from the butt end instead. It's just a question of whether it would be enough.


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 10, 2014)

It's workable as it's not much different from the idea of soft or hard stepping taper shafts.

I'd check the guides for the specific shaft and head as things like bore depth can have some effect.

The below link gives a rough idea to the principle. With an inch been about half a flex. 

http://blog.hirekogolf.com/2008/02/clubmaking-201-altering-the-recommended-tip-trimming/


----------



## A1ex (Dec 23, 2014)

It depends on the individial shaft. Every shaft has different trimming notes.

Some shafts dont have any tip trimming, while others you control the flex completely by tip trimming.

If you give me the exact shaft I'll have a look for you. Worth noting 5.5 in Project X is already between Regular and Stiff.


----------

